# Clk55 amg paint correction help



## jonnyboy82

Just bought myself a new toy and the paint condition is terrible, probably the worst of any car that I've owned. I'm relatively new to using a da so need help in doing it myself. The Mercedes is a 55 reg in black.

What pads do I need and what product for use on black paint? I have a Das6pro. I will try and get some photos of the paint condition tomorrow.

Thanks, Jon










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dchapman88

Maybe if you post your rough location a local member with some experience may be able to assist you with some help?!


----------



## jonnyboy82

dchapman88 said:


> Maybe if you post your rough location a local member with some experience may be able to assist you with some help?!


I'm in Enfield, North London.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cossiecol

To an extent the pads and polish are secondary to your technique, I've used a wide range of pads as well as a few brands of polish and got great results as I'm confident in my technique.

My advice would be:
Get you technique right,
find the combination of pads and polish that works on YOUR car - the combination which works for another user may not work well with you. Start with the least aggressive combinations of pad and polish and work up from there.


----------



## iCraig

I’ve just started machine polishing and I echo cossiecol’s sentiments too.

You’re better off starting with something with very low abrasiveness first like SRP/BH Cleanser Polish with a finishing pad to get your technique first, that way you’ll do very little damage to the paint yourself.


----------



## Titanium Htail

A small test area with your suggted products may help....
A safe wash plus decon will enhance the final result, plenty of combo options from Meguiar's to School, your test spot will tell you if that least aggressive cleanser with be sufficient, lake county pads are one option plenty of good alternatives available.

John Tht. Black is a career......lol.


----------



## The Sheriff

Nice car, facelift too. I have one also, in red. Paint is good on mine so can't really comment on what to use. If were mine- I would probably start with a hex logic orange (medium cut) pad, and Scholl s20 polish , which is specifically for black cars.

ps- any more photos??


----------



## jonnyboy82

Thanks all for the advice, so I have a green and black hexlogic pad already. I used the green to apply some auto finesse tripple a while back but like I said the paint is marred and stained with birds excrement which has burnt through on the bonnet and also webbing and hairline scratches everywhere! It’s really not been loved! Makes me sad tbh esp a car like this!

I will add some photos later on.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Droppedit

Hi Jonnyboy

You and I am in the same boat, more or less.

Bought a black 2002 CLK late last year - low mileage, but looks like its been washed with a brillo pad.

I'm a DA newbe - bought a Vertool forced rotation from In2Detailing at Waxstock, and some polishing, medium & heavy cut CG pads, and some Angelwax abrasives, yet to put pad on paintwork - my issue is I'll be working outside - not ideal!


----------



## jonnyboy82

Right some photos..although it's pretty hard with an iPhone to get the money shot!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonnyboy82

I had a quick read of the stickies and guides on here by Dave KG so to start I think I’m going to take his advice and get myself a medium cutting polish and a light cutting polish. Those of choice are megs #83 and megs #80. And a single compound Menzerna power gloss. I think il get a scholl s20 also as mentioned by sheriff. Tie that together with a green and orange hex logic in both 6” and 4”.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonnyboy82

Look what finally arrived. Must admit delivery from clean your car was a bit slow but it's here now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonnyboy82

So today I restored the headlights. I read up about the different ways people have done it but I chose the wet sanding approach. Started with 800/1500/2000/3000 followed by orange hex pad with megs 105 and 205. And sealed with chemical guys jetseal. This was my first attempt at doing this ever and I'm quite impressed to be fair. Il let the pics do the talking.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titanium Htail

I have two black cars, things will improve over time as the car is cleaned and cleaned. That decon plus wash routine important, as black itself will show every mark I noticed your car has some bad contacts in the paint from inferior treatment...

Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## jonnyboy82

Titanium Htail said:


> I have two black cars, things will improve over time as the car is cleaned and cleaned. That decon plus wash routine important, as black itself will show every mark I noticed your car has some bad contacts in the paint from inferior treatment...
> 
> Good luck, John Tht.


Yes it has mate, I've still not had the chance to use the scholl with the orange hex pad though but I'm hoping for some decent results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

